# Avenue of the Oaks ride?



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Gang,

Has anyone done the Avenue of the Oaks ride in Fallbrook? It is coming up in April and I'm looking at doing the metric century. Any first-hand experience regarding this ride?

Thanks!

http://www.avenueoftheoaks.com/


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

I rode it this year and like it a lot. It used to be called the Guacamole Grande back in the mid-90's. It's probably the hilliest 100K I've ever done....over 6K ft of climbing. The route didn't have too many cars on it. The scenery was nice and the rest stops were adequately stocked. The after-ride activities were pretty sparce though. There weren't a lot of people and the hawaiian bbq was nothing to write home about.

The included t-shirt was good, it even has a little profile map on the back showing all the climbs.

All in all, I'd definitely recommend it, especially if you like lots of climbs.

Scott



Rider5200 said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> Has anyone done the Avenue of the Oaks ride in Fallbrook? It is coming up in April and I'm looking at doing the metric century. Any first-hand experience regarding this ride?
> 
> ...


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

there is also the TourDeOC.com the same month.


----------

